# Fargo Indoor shooting range:membership applications



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

The Red River Regional Marksmanship Center (RRRMC) is expecting to open up in October. Membership Applications are now available.






http://rrrmc.com

http://rrrmc.com/RRRMC%20Membership%20Application.pdf

Let me know if you have any questions


----------

